# Help with vaseygrass



## Logan (Jul 10, 2014)

I live in southeast ga and this year I'm having a bad problem with vaseygrass in my Bermuda. I was wondering if it would be better to spray with pastora or impose, never used either so would appreciate any helpful info and opinions.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know which one will work on Vassey grass better but I do know impose will stunt your grass a lot worse than Pastora.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Logan said:


> I live in southeast ga and this year I'm having a bad problem with vaseygrass in my Bermuda. I was wondering if it would be better to spray with pastora or impose, never used either so would appreciate any helpful info and opinions.


Impose, kinda late to be spraying now, may want to spot spray at this stage....


----------



## Logan (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah that's what I was kinda leaning towards doing just spot spraying some impose bc it's only a small section of my field that's infested but wasn't sure if that would stop it from spreading more or if I needed to go ahead and spray the whole field with pastora. Thanks for the info though


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Logan I have had problems with Vassey grass before and if you are going to spot spray use glyphosate. We used a pump up sprayer and walked the fields. It took several trips to get all of it but it worked and its alot cheaper than impose.


----------

